# LYFT - Quick way to tell how many stars some pax gave you - for those who care



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

For Lyft drivers who track their star rating, if you are carrying 5 stars for some time and suddenly your rating drops, it may be fair to assume it was one single pax that downrated you. If so here's how that works out.

4.99 = pax rated you 4 stars
4.98 = pax rated you 3 stars
4.97 = pax rated you 2 stars
4.96 = pax rated you 1 star

Very simple scale, eh?

How do I know? My long time 5 star rating dropped to 4.96 last week, so I calculated what star rating might have been rendered. I recall having a spot of trouble with one fare and wondering if they would nick me. It was so minor I don't even recall what happened. Of course we know what can happen if you p--- someone off.


----------



## Welcome2bali (Dec 5, 2019)

thanks!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Luckily our ratings for Lyft essentially don't matter because they reset them so frequently and only the last 50(?) count. 

Now Uber on the other hand - they track the last 500 and you have to be above 4.85 to qualify for Pro.

It's great because when I drive Lyft, there's very little stress to make sure things are perfect for the pax. But with Uber, I have to be on my good behavior


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Lmao.... good behavior.... these people are lucky I'm not in my pajamas full bed hed and dragon breath


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Lyft averages the most recent 100 ratings...and yeah I've noticed I'll carry a (worthless) 5.00 until some ****** hits me with a "quick" stop that runs 10+ minutes...at which point they become a pedestrian and I'm a 4.96...

Lather, rinse repeat.

If you make a reasonable effort to give good safe quick rides to the vast majority of pax who are cool and problem free, then the occasional entitled snowflake isn't a problem...In fact I hope that if you didn't like the ride I gave you on Lyft and I didn't figure that out? Do please give me 3* or less so I don't have to tote your useless A$$ in future.

I love the rating system - keeps me from being paired with crappy pax in future and occasionally gives me a heads up to decline a problem child! What's not to like?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Lmao.... good behavior.... these people are lucky I'm not in my pajamas full bed hed and dragon breath


Dragon breath :roflmao:


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Last week I had a pax who told me he called for a car from the same hotel the week before at 4:30AM. The female driver showed up in her pajamas...


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Last week I had a pax who told me he called for a car from the same hotel the week before at 4:30AM. The female driver showed up in her pajamas...


Like a negligee and some sexy heels kinda pajamas? Or pajama pants and a big t shirt with rollers in her hair kinda pajamas?


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Seems like 99% of all drivers and passengers are 4.9+.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Last I checked stars don't pay the bills!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Last week I had a pax who told me he called for a car from the same hotel the week before at 4:30AM. The female driver showed up in her pajamas...


And he probably made it just fine to his destination!


----------

